# FcG.Kiffer



## FcG.Kiffer (19 Juni 2006)

also...hallo erstmal...ich weiß nicht ob ihrs schon wusstet...aber ich bin n neuer hier 
wünsch mir n gutes zusammenleben mit euch

MfG
FcG.Kiffer


----------



## AMUN (19 Juni 2006)

Ja dann heiße ich dich hier mal willkommen und hoffe dass wir schöne Beiträge von dir sehen werden… also dann „viel spaß“


----------



## spoiler (19 Juni 2006)

Wünsche dir auch viel Spass bei uns! greetz spoili


----------



## Muli (19 Juni 2006)

Und von mir auch ein dickes *Herzlich Willkommen* und auf ein gutes Miteinander und schöne Beiträge!

Greetz, Muli!


----------



## Driver (20 Juni 2006)

auch ich sage herzlich willkommen bei uns an board.
wünsche dir viel spaß hier!

gruß Driver


----------



## icks-Tina (24 Juni 2006)

schöner "Name" ..herzlich Willkommen


----------

